# Bernstein's Mahler Cycles



## Aguss

Bernstein made three Mahler symphony cycles: one on Sony, one on DG, and a DVD cycle on DG/Unitel. Which one is your favorite and why.


----------



## Triplets

I voted for Sony. I like the DG set, and haven't heard the Unitel. The Sony gets the edge because it is just that much fresher and ten tension seems to b more edge of the seat, such as 7:I. The remastering narrowed the Sonic gap between it and the DG that was an issue when the DG cycle was new


----------



## Heck148

Not my favorite Mahler conductor....I do like his 60s/Sony #7, and his DG #3 with NYPO.


----------



## hpowders

The first Sony set. No doubt about it. So much energy. His best Mahler 3 and 4, by the way.


----------



## satoru

More mature Leonard in DG is good, of course, but I prefer younger him in Sony. As hpowders says, the Sony set is full of energy.


----------



## Pugg

The DVD set is incomparable with the CD sets.
I will go for Sony, although some DG are better.


----------



## starthrower

I don't have the DG set, although I've listened to some of the DVD performances on YouTube. My mistake was not buying the complete remastered set on Sony. I collected the older Bernstein Century editions separately because I never thought I'd buy them all. I still don't have no. 8.


----------



## MarkW

His first cycle (Columbia (now Sony)/NYPO) was one of the ones that some us geezers learned Mahler on in the 60s. I admit that his Mahler, as represented by those performances, were too over-the-top for my taste. So I never followed through to listen to his other sets. I'd be curious what others say about them in comparison.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

satoru said:


> More mature Leonard in DG is good, of course, but I prefer younger him in Sony. As hpowders says, the Sony set is full of energy.


A resounding YES. Incidentally, that's a nice picture of kitty.


----------



## Gordontrek

I received his Sony set for Christmas. I can't wait to dive into it. Unfortunately, I haven't heard another of his Mahler cycles so I don't exactly feel qualified to vote. It is interesting to read the opinions on here though; looks like I received a solid set. I have heard the 5th on the set and most of the 1st; what I've heard I really like so far.


----------



## starthrower

Gordontrek said:


> I received his Sony set for Christmas. I can't wait to dive into it. Unfortunately, I haven't heard another of his Mahler cycles so I don't exactly feel qualified to vote. It is interesting to read the opinions on here though; looks like I received a solid set. I have heard the 5th on the set and most of the 1st; what I've heard I really like so far.


Don't worry about all the opinions. The Mahler symphonies are terrific! You'll most likely enjoy them all.


----------



## hpowders

satoru said:


> More mature Leonard in DG is good, of course, but I prefer younger him in Sony. As hpowders says, the Sony set is full of energy.


As a general comment, it was so sad to see Leonard Bernstein, the vibrant conductor of the 1960's, metamorphize into the mannered, slow, dull conductor he eventually became as evidenced by his Vienna Philharmonic recordings. There were some diamonds-a terrific Mahler 6-but few and far between.


----------



## Heck148

hpowders said:


> As a general comment, it was so sad to see Leonard Bernstein, the vibrant conductor of the 1960's, metamorphize into the mannered, slow, dull conductor he eventually became as evidenced by his Vienna Philharmonic recordings. There were some diamonds-a terrific Mahler 6-but few and far between.


Agree, generally speaking....however, some of his later work is outstanding:

Shostakovich Sym #7, Sym #1 with ChicagoSO, on DG - fabulous recording, one of the finest ever made of anything
Mahler Sym #3 - with NYPO on DG [11/87] I prefer it to his first one
Copland Sym #3 - again, NYPO DG '85 - prefer it to his earlier one.


----------



## hpowders

Heck148 said:


> Agree, generally speaking....however, some of his later work is outstanding:
> 
> Shostakovich Sym #7, Sym #1 with ChicagoSO, on DG - fabulous recording, one of the finest ever made of anything
> Mahler Sym #3 - with NYPO on DG [11/87] I prefer it to his first one
> Copland Sym #3 - again, NYPO DG '85 - prefer it to his earlier one.


Yes. Some of it was outstanding. I love his Shostakovich 7 and wish that he got to record all the Shostakovich symphonies.

But I'm also thinking of his long, drawn-out-ritard-laden-mannered Beethoven Symphonies with the VPO.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sony 60's, almost all the way.

I don't have it, but apparently the 2012 "original jacket" release of the Sony 60's set offers advantages. Such as upgraded sound via Japanese SACD CD layer. Also, the LSO Mahler 8 has been chosen (my preference) .

Regardless of which 60's set is picked, I suggest supplementing with DG M5. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I can't vote as I only have heard the Sony 1960s cycle. But from the results to date, it appears I bought the best cycle.


----------



## Heck148

hpowders said:


> Yes. Some of it was outstanding. I love his Shostakovich 7 and wish that he got to record all the Shostakovich symphonies.
> 
> But I'm also thinking of his long, drawn-out-ritard-laden-mannered Beethoven Symphonies with the VPO.


Right...I don't find them very attractive either, nor do I care for his later Sibelius cycle with VPO. His earlier, NYPO/Sony set is outstanding all the way.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I can't vote as I only have heard the Sony 1960s cycle. But from the results to date, it appears I bought the best cycle.


You did, however if you ever come across the DVD set for a bargain: grasp it!!


----------



## Subutai

Bernstein completed only ONE Mahler symphony cycle on record. The earlier Sony one. The later DG is incomplete as he died before recording Symphony #8 and the adagio from Symphony #10. The ones on that cycle are radio broadcasts that DG got their hands on and snuck them in to make it 'complete'. Symphony #8 is awful and the Symphony 10 adagio is irrelevant. The rest are very good digital performances all round but be warned. Incomplete.


----------



## amfortas

Pugg said:


> You did, however if you ever come across the DVD set for a bargain: grasp it!!


I had the DVD containing symphonies 1 through 3. Recently I traded it, along with $20, to get the complete set from my local used bookseller.

No regrets so far!


----------



## starthrower

I have both CD sets but I really don't listen to the DG at all. I'm not crazy about the sound. I don't even have the best sounding Sony editions but I still prefer the sound of the old 60s recordings. Nos. 3, 4, and 9 are my favorites of the Sony set. I suppose I should listen to the DG no.5 but I have many others I enjoy like Shipway, and Boulez.


----------



## Skakner

I have them both, I listen to them both, but overall *Sony 60's* is the one to get.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I have both the CD cycles here, Sony and DGG, but I have never heard nor seen the DVDs, so an ill-informed vote on my part. Rather common these days.....

I have to confess that Bernstein is not among my favourite Mahler conductors, give me Kubelik or Gielen or Solti over him every day. However, I don't personally feel there's a stand-out performance in the DGG set, and there are some that I find remarkable unconvincing too. In the Sony/CBS set, there is a very fine 3rd, a not-too-shabby 6th, and a very good 7th to consider.

Following the crowd here, Sony get my vote.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I voted for the DVD set... by accident! Of the two CD sets my favourite is the DG, but only by a whisker.


----------



## Kreisler jr

While I have not compared them A-B (and have only 1,4,5,6 from the DG + Sony/NY complete), I'd recommend trying #5 and #6 with the Vienna Phil on DG, if one likes Bernstein's general approach. These are tremendous performances.


----------



## PEJ

hpowders said:


> As a general comment, it was so sad to see Leonard Bernstein, the vibrant conductor of the 1960's, metamorphize into the mannered, slow, dull conductor he eventually became as evidenced by his Vienna Philharmonic recordings. There were some diamonds-a terrific Mahler 6-but few and far between.


Nevertheless the VPO dvd is the best of the three 9ths for passionate yet consistent playing and phrasing


----------



## mbhaub

amfortas said:


> I had the DVD containing symphonies 1 through 3. Recently I traded it, along with $20, to get the complete set from my local used bookseller.
> 
> No regrets so far!


Those are pretty remarkable DVDs! We're fortunate to have them as I think future generations of conductors can learn a lot from them. They are unlike either CD set and show clearly how much he believed in the music and what a committed performance looks like. The sound is good enough to get the sense of special occasion his Mahler concerts had to be.


----------



## Rogerx

I have them all three, I prefer the DVD cyclus, so .exciting


----------

